# Battle of the links



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm very partial to Bellville meat co.s pork/beef/garlic link sausage.
boiled 10 mins then put on the pit to dry out.

Elgin hot links and Opa's from New braunsfels are next.


any others out there?


If you say Eckerman's ..........go stand in the corner......LOL


----------



## Super D (Nov 12, 2006)

Zummos Party Time out of Beaumont are pretty good (HEB) Some have them some dont but they are good, also all links at JR's 59 south.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

*links*

harrington's , for store bought is pretty good.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry, I'm Czech, we make our own, but Janak's has a good link.........


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I used to use Vincek's in East Bernard for years before I switched to Bellville. It was very good but I got a batch with real hard casings one year and tried Bellville and that was all she wrote. I like Vincek's summer sausage better than Bellville's though.


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

Ladds in Needville tried everywhere but always go back, we have alot of sausage judged by coworkers that all the hunters bring and Ladds usually wins every year.


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I'm very partial to Bellville meat co.s pork/beef/garlic link sausage.
> boiled 10 mins then put on the pit to dry out.
> 
> Elgin hot links and Opa's from New braunsfels are next.
> ...


Bob, you need to try Krolcyk's (sp) in Hempstead, 359 to old 290, make a right, 1/2 mile on left (Exxon at the top of the hill).


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Goins in Baytown and Midway market in Katy. Both also make great wild game sausage.

Frank


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Slovacek's jalapeno (from Sam's) is really good and not too hot and I also like Chappel Hill's Pork and Venison. The venison is not greasy at all!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Bellville's, Ladd's in Needville and JR's in Wharton


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i had some Ladds brat links sat night off a charcal grill, pretty decent no bad gease washout.........deff thumbs up....


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Check out Theo Kovasovik's in Rosenberg too. Mmmm..Mmmm...good!!!

Sonny


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

just boiled elgin hot links 8 mins ..........sweated out on the pit 

added kraut and brown mustard................very high rating


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

Eckermann's!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Eckermann's from Industry,Tx........the best


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*IF you know sasuage...*

Mackers in Shiner, Tx. EV


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

Try the jalapeno links at the 9th Street Meat Market in Texas City.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

just had 2 meyers hot links from Elgin, they weren't near as good as the 3rd one.........


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

the german sausage in centerville ,at woody's smoke house, are some of the best around as well as any of the sausages at talent's (sp?), in riverside (outside of huntsville). just my 0.2 worth...

rbt2


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Aint had em in years, but me and my buddies always stopped at Elgins on the way back to Dallas from the Guadalupe and grab a few pounds of links, loaf of bread, sauce and some cold brew, and have a tailgate party in the parking lot, Talk about some good eats


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Doreck's in Santa Fe....ummmmm good


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

Meyer's garlic is pretty good. HEB @ $2.99.

JB


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

waterwolf said:


> Eckermann's from Industry,Tx........the best


 shelby tx isnt it?


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

9th street jalapeno links, and durecks, but my favorite is spicy nalgai with cheese links!


----------



## Matapanga (Sep 7, 2005)

Penshorn's in Marion Tx (close to Seguin) their Garlic link is the best I've ever had. Have used Midway (Katy), Vincek's (East Bernard), Praseks (El Campo), and several others. But Penshorn's does have them beat.


----------



## duge60 (May 27, 2006)

Try Dans Meatmarket Brenham, Texas. Get the fresh sausage with extra cayenne and garlic. You will not be disappointed and will probably return. Also try Herberts fresh sausage in Blieberville, Texas. Another spot you cannot loose on. This is also at $2.00/lb. If you go to Dans in Brenham also get you some of their countertop cheese and their own summer sausage, peppered or regular. Bluebell is not the only thing that comes out of Brenham that is in a class of its own.


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Might try the small links from Luling City Market or the green onion sausage at Nick's in Pt Arthur the next time you're getting boudain.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

It is Shelby, TX, and Eckermans is the best in my opinion. I cannot remember the name, but the meat market in Weimar is very good.


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Beasleys and Zumos


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Luling city meat market has some good stuff. Patek's in Moulton i really like and as far as store bought sausage i love Praseks.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Kaspers Meat Market Is In Weimer Very Good Sausage.


----------

